# My step daughters did something



## candiceh (Jan 11, 2012)

My step daughters did something for me today,20 and 16 years old.Said thank you for what I have done for them although I am not their bio mom.I have a great relationship with them and I show the love to them although I am not their bio mom.Both do treat me with respect although their bio mom is no longer alive,their bio mom passed away from late stages of breast cancer 5 years agne piece of advice I have given them is to be their self and figure out what they are good at.I told them I have a step mom too,I lost my bio mom killed by a drunk driver when I was 12 years old and said it was not easy.They shown pictures of their bio mom and I shown them a picture of my bio mom.They are always in my life and know I always will love them.I took them in my life when their father and I started dating.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

candiceh said:


> My step daughters did something for me today,20 and 16 years old.Said thank you for what I have done for them although I am not their bio mom.I have a great relationship with them and I show the love to them although I am not their bio mom.Both do treat me with respect although their bio mom is no longer alive,their bio mom passed away from late stages of breast cancer 5 years agne piece of advice I have given them is to be their self and figure out what they are good at.I told them I have a step mom too,I lost my bio mom killed by a drunk driver when I was 12 years old and said it was not easy.They shown pictures of their bio mom and I shown them a picture of my bio mom.They are always in my life and know I always will love them.I took them in my life when their father and I started dating.


It is a special moment when step children come to realize that their step-mom (or step-dad) went over and above for them.

My step children were a handful. They fought me from the time they moved in until they turned 19 & 21. Their bio-mom is still alive but has had little to do with them since there were 10 & 12. They told me that they hated me when they were younger and tied to make my life miserable. (Sometimes they were successful!) But that they realized that I did more for them than their mother ever did. That I was a saint for staying with them through it all. It was an important moment in our relationship!


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

candiceh said:


> My step daughters did something for me today,20 and 16 years old.Said thank you for what I have done for them although I am not their bio mom...


A great story. That must feel good.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Heart tugging, seems to have been the day for that. Thanks for sharing such a wonderful moment.

I woke to a beautiful FB msg from my DD. She revealed so much more than she has in the past.

Just a little excerpt of it below:

" Mom, you're a real inspiration to me... I don't know what I'd do if i didn't have you to look up to or take after. I'm like you in so many ways thats probably why we fued sometimes. except you're much more stronger than I am. I was so amazed and proud at how you conquered your surgery when you had the tumor. I had this strange 6th sense of assurance that you were going to make it, without a hesitation i believed it. It's like i had a gaurdian angel on my shoulder to tell me that everything is going to be okay, just like I have now. We've been through Hell It seems like but what doesn't kill us only makes us stronger. I KNOW me and you are going to get through all the bad and soon find the BEST. It takes time, will power and effort to get it but we can and we will." 

I have spent the majority of the day, randomly breaking into tears and believe it or not, they have been tears of joy! My Boo is evolving everso gracefully, despite all that has been thrown at her.

(Oops, I did it again! Get teary, that is.)


----------



## candiceh (Jan 11, 2012)

I am always there for them,I know what they don't like and they know what I don't like.I credit to knowing them when my husband and I first dated.I can't get pregnant and this was my chance at parenting.Doctor found both of my ovaries did not develop when I was 17 years old.


----------



## girl friday (Jan 14, 2012)

This is wonderful. Nice to hear of a good outcome to what is sometimes a very difficult situation.


----------



## candiceh (Jan 11, 2012)

I taught them not to let anything hold them back.Their friends say I am one cool step mom.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

How wonderful you are there for them--and they for you! Well done!


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful story! I love my step-dad more than anything. He takes awesome care of my mother and all of us kids (we are all grown now, but he was there always - to pick us up from school, take us where we needed to go, etc.) Even now that I'm grown and married he will still come by and ask if I want to go do something with him, or get breakfast.

My real dad is alive, has relationships with my siblings but has nothing to do with me. I don't need him anyhow, I have a dad who loves me and is always there for me. Step parents just may be angels in disguise! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

And ya know what else???? When step-children have kids....they are not "step-grandchildren".... YOU still get to be Granny and Grampa!!! Gotta love it!


----------

